# Neue Freie Sound & Sample Library online



## soundsnap (11. September 2007)

An alle Musiker, Sound Designer, Klangkünstler, Samplebastler und Audio Geeks...

habe vor kurzem mal bei http://www.soundsnap.com reingeschaut und war sehr begeistert von deren angebot an kostenlosen sounds und samples. deren gesamtes material wird von usern beigesteuert und eigens aufgenommen.

Wer also auf der suche nach interessanten freien samples ist kann hier mal vorbeischauen - http://www.soundsnap.com

Viele Gruesse,

john

PS - keine spam, stehe gerne bei fragen im forum zur verfuegung =)


----------



## The_Maegges (16. September 2007)

Hab mich mal etwas umgesehen.
Ich muss sagen, sehr brauchbare Seite.
Die meisten Samples stehen in äusserst brauchbarer Qualität zur Verfügung.
Insofern danke für den Tipp


----------



## soundsnap (30. September 2007)

danke fuer's reinschauen... =)


----------

